# Film gesucht



## Sasori (18. März 2013)

Hallo Leute, 

wie schon im Titel erwähnt suche ich einen Film, in diesem Film geht es darum:

Das eine Frau ihre Schwester besucht die (denke ich) in Paris wohnt und ihre schwester lädt diese in eine Katakomben/Untergrund Party ein, die später von der Polizei gestürmt wird.
Die Frau sucht ihre schwester und deren Freunde und wird von einem Freund ihrer schwester verkleidet als Monster gejagt.

Am schluss wird dieser jedoch getötet von der panisch werdenden Frau die dann auch ihre schwester und deren restlichen Freunde tötet.


----------



## Nuallan (18. März 2013)

Ergebnis nach 2 Sekunden googeln mit den Stichworten "film paris schwester underground":

http://www.amazon.de/Catacombs-Unter-Erde-lauert-Tod/dp/product-description/B0012OVE7Q

Das hättest du auch selbst geschafft


----------



## Sasori (18. März 2013)

...

Ich sollte wirklich mehr nachdenken 

Bin nicht so geschickt mit google, sry^^

Aber danke


----------

